# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  قانون حق المؤلف الجزائرى

## محمد عادل رأفت

- ١ -
قانون حق ا ؤلف الجزائري
١٠ مؤرخ في ٢٧ شوال عام ١٤١٧ - أمر رقم ٩٧
الموافق ٦ مارس سنة ١٩٩٧ م،
يتعلق بحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة
إن رئيس الجمهورية،
- بناء على الدستور، لا سيما المواد ٣٨ و ١٢٢ و ١٢٦ و ١٧٩ منه.
١٥٤ المؤرخ في ١٨ صفر عام ١٣٨٦ الموافق ٨ يونيو - - وبمقتضى الأمر رقم ٦٦
سنة ١٩٦٦ والمتضمن قانون الإجراءات المدنية، المعدل والمتمم،
١٥٥ المؤرخ في ١٨ صفر عام ١٣٨٦ الموافق ٨ يونيو - - وبمقتضى الأمر رقم ٦٦
سنة ١٩٦٦ والمتضمن قانون الإجراءات الجزائية، المعدل والمتمم،
١٥٦ المؤرخ في ١٨ صفر عام ١٣٩٣ ا لموافق ٣ ابريل - - وبمقتضى الأمر رقم ٦٦
سنة ١٩٧٣ والمتعلق بحق التأليف.
٢٦ المؤرخ في ٤ جمادى الأولى عام ١٣٩٣ الموافق ٥ - - وبمقتضى الأمر رقم ٧٣
يونيو سنة ١٩٧٣ والمتضمن انضمام الجزائر الى الاتفاقية العالمية الخاصة بحق التأليف.
٤٦ المؤرخ في ٢٥ جمادى الثانية عام ١٣٩٣ الموافق ٢٥ - - وبمقتضى الأمر رقم ٧٣
يوليو سنة ١٩٧٣ والمتضمن إنشاء الديوان الوطني لحق المؤلف.
٥٨ المؤرخ في ٢٠ رمضان عام ١٣٩٥ الموافق ٢٦ - - وبمقتضى الأمر رقم ٧٥
سبتمبر سنة ١٩٧٥ والمتضمن القانون المدني، المعدل والمتمم،
٥٩ المؤرخ في ٢٠ رمضان عام ١٣٩٥ الموافق ٢٦ - - وبمقتضى الأمر رقم ٧٥
سبتمبر سنة ١٩٧٥ والمتضمن القانون التجاري المعدل والمتمم،
١١ المؤرخ في ٩ رمضان عام ١٤٠٤ الموافق ٩ يونيو - - وبمقتضى القانون رقم ٨٤
سنة ١٩٨٤ والمتضمن قانون الأسرة.
٢٢ المؤرخ في ٢٧ محرم عام ١٤١١ الموافق ١٨ غشت - - وبمقتضى القانون رقم ٩٠
سنة ١٩٩٠ والمتعلق بالسجل التجاري، المعدل والمتمم،
٠٦ المؤرخ في ٢٣ شعبان عام ١٤١٥ الموافق ٢٥ يناير - - وبمقتضى الأمر رقم ٩٥
سنة ١٩٩٥ والمتعلق بالمنافسة.
- ٢ -
١٦ المؤرخ في ١٦ صفر عام ١٤١٧ الموافق ٢ يوليو سنة - - وبمقتضى الأمر رقم ٩٦
١٩٩٦ والمتعلق بالإيداع القانوني،
- وبعد مصادقة المجلس الوطني الانتقالي،
يصدر الأمر الآتي نصه:
أحكام تمهيدية
( المادة ( ١
يهدف هذا الأمر الى التعريف بحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة، وكذا المصنفات الأدبية
و/أو الفنية المحمية والعقوبات الناجمة عن المساس بتلك الحقوق.
( المادة ( ٢
تضمن أحكام هذا الأمر حماية حقوق:
مؤلف المصنفات الأدبية و /أو الفنية، فنان الأداء أو العازف، ومنتج التسجيلات السمعية و /أو
السمعية البصرية، وهيئات البث السمعي و/أو السمعي البصري،
القواعد الخاصة بالتسيير الجماعي للحقوق وحماية مصنفات التراث الثقافي التقليدي
والمصنفات الوطنية للملك العام.
الباب الأول
حماية المصنفات وحقوق المؤلف
الفصل الأول
المصنفات المحمية
( المادة ( ٣
يمنح كل صاحب إيداع أصلي لمصنف أدبي و /أو فني الحقوق المنصوص عليها في هذا
الأمر.
تمنح الحماية مهما يكن نوع المصنف ونمط تعبيره ودرجة استحقاقه ووجهته بمجرد إيداع
المصنف سواء أكان المصنف مثبتاً أم لا بأية دعامة تسمح بإبلاغه الى الجمهور.
( المادة ( ٤
تعتبر على الخصوص كمصنفات أدبية و/أو محمية ما يأتي:
- ٣ -
أ- المصنفات الأدبية المكتوبة مثل : المحاولات الأدبية، والبحث العلمية والتقنية، والروايات،
والقصص، والقصائد الشعرية، ومصنفات وقواعد البيانات، والمصنفات الشفوية مثل
المحاضرات والخطب وباقي المصنفات التي تماثلها،
ب- كل مصنفات المسرح والمصنفات الدرامية، والدرامية الموسيقية والإيقاعية والتمثيليات
الإيمائية،
ج- المصنفات الموسيقية، بالغناء أو الصامتة،
د- المصنفات السينمائية والمصنفات السمعية البصرية الأخرى سواء كانت مصحوبة
بأصوات أو بدونها،
ه- مصنفات الفنون التشكيلية والفنون التطبيقية مثل : الرسم، والرسم الزيتي، والنحت،
والنقش، والطباعة الحجرية وفن الزرابي،
و- الرسوم، والرسوم التخطيطية، والمخططات، والنماذج الهندسية المصغرة للفن والهندسة
المعمارية والمنشآت التقنية،
ز- الرسوم البيانية والخرائط والرسوم المتعلقة بالطوبوغرافيا أو الجغرافيا او العلوم،
م- المصنفات التصويرية والمصنفات المعبر عنها بأسلوب يماثل التصوير،
ن- مبتكرات الألبسة للأزياء والوشاح.
( المادة ( ٥
تعتبر أيضاً مصنفات محمية الأعمال التالية:
أعمال الترجمة، والاقتباس، والتعديلا ت الموسيقية، والمراجعات التحريرية، وباقي ·
التحويرات الأصلية للمصنفات الأدبية و/أو الفنية،
المجموعات والمختارات من المصنفات، ومجموعات مصنفات التراث الثقافي ·
التقليدي، ومجموعات المعلومات البسيطة التي تتأتى أصالتها من انتقاء موادها أو تنسيقها أو
ترتيبها.
تكفل الحماية لمؤلف المصنفات المشتقة دون المساس بحقوق مؤلفي المصنفات الأصلية.
( المادة ( ٦
يحظى العنوان، إذا اتسم بالأصلية بالحماية الممنوحة المصنف ذاته.
( المادة ( ٧
- ٤ -
لا تكفل الحماية للأفكار والمفاهيم والمبادئ والمناهج والأساليب وإجراءات العمل وأنماطه
المرتبطة بإبد اع المصنفات الفكرية بحد ذاتها، إلا بالكيفية التي تدرج بها، أو تهيكل، أو ترتب
في المصنف المحمي، وفي التعبير الشكلي المستقل عن وصفها أو تفسيرها أو توضيحها.
( المادة ( ٨
تستفيد مصنفات التراث الثقافي التقليدي والمصنفات الوطنية التي تقع في عداد الملك العام
حماية خاصة كما هو منصوص عليها في أحكام هذا الأمر.
تتكون مصنفات التراث الثقافي التقليدي من:
- مصنفات الموسيقى الكلاسيكية التقليدية،
- المصنفات الموسيقية والأغاني الشعبية،
- الأشكال التعبيرية الشعبية المنتجة والمترعرعة والمرسخة في أوساط المجموعة الوطنية
والتي لها ميزات الثقافة التقليدية للوطن،
- النوادر والأشعار والرقصات والعروض الشعبية،
- مصنفات الفنون الشعبية مثل الرسم والرسم الزيتي والنقش والنحت والخزف والفسيفساء،
- المصنوعات على مادة معدنية وخشبية والحلي، والسلالة، وأشغال الإبرة، ومنسوج الزرابي
والمنسوجات.
تتكون المصنفات الوطنية التي تقع في تعداد الملك العام من المصنفات الأدبية و /أو الفنية التي
انقضت مدة حماية حقوقها المادية لفائدة مؤلفها وذوي الحقوق وفقاً لأحكام هذا الأمر.
( المادة ( ٩
يمكن أن تستعمل استعمالاً حراً مصنفات الدولة، الموضوعة بطريقة شرعية في متناول
الجمهور لأغراض لا تدر الربح مع مراعاة سلامة المصنف وبيان مصدره.
يقصد بمصنفات الدولة في مفهوم هذه المادة المصنفات التي تنتجها وتنشرها مختلف مؤسسات
الدولة والجماعات المحلية والمؤسسات العمومية ذات الطابع الإداري.
( المادة ( ١٠
تبقى المصنفات التي آلت الى الدولة عن طريق التبرع أو بالإرث خاضعة لنظام الحماية
القانونية الذي كان مطبقاً عليها قبل الأيلولة المذكورة دون المساس بالأحكام المتعلقة
بالمواريث والهبات.
( المادة ( ١١
- ٥ -
لا تكفل الحماية المقررة لحقوق المؤلف المنصوص عليها في هذا الأمر للقوانين والتنظيمات
والقرارات وا لعقود الإدارية الصادرة عن مؤسسات الدولة، والجماعات المحلية، ومقررات
القضاء، والترجمة الرسمية لهذه النصوص.
الفصل الثاني
المؤلفون وقرينة ملكية الحقوق
( المادة ( ١٢
يعتبر مؤلف مصنف أدبي و /أو فني في مفهوم هذا الأمر الشخص الطبيعي الذي أبدعه يمكن
اعتبار الشخص المعنوي مؤلفاً في الحالات المنصوص عليها في هذا الأمر.
( المادة ( ١٣
يعتبر مالك حقوق المؤلف، ما لم يثبت خلاف ذلك، الشخص الطبيعي أو المعنوي الذي
يصرح بالمصنف باسمه أو يضعه بطريق مشروعة في متناول الجمهور، أو يقدم تصريحاً
باسمه لدى الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والح قوق المجاورة، المنصوص عليه في المادة
١٣١ من هذا الأمر.
إذا نشر المصنف بدون اسم مؤلفه، فإن الشخص الذي يضعه بطريقة مشروعة في متناول
الجمهور يعد ممثلاً لمالك الحقوق، ما لم يثبت خلاف ذلك.
إذا نشر المصنف المجهول الهوية دون الإشارة الى هوية من يضعه في متناول الج مهور، فإن
ممارسة الحقوق يتولاها الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة الى أن يتم التعرف
على هوية مالك الحقوق.
( المادة ( ١٤
المصنف المركب هو المصنف الذي يدمج فيه بالإدراج أو التقريب أو التحوير الفكري
مصنف أو عناصر مصنفات أصلية دون مشاركة مؤلف المصنف الأصلي أو عناصر
المصنف المدرجة فيه.
يمتلك الحقوق على المصنف المركب الشخص الذي يبدع المصنف مع مراعاة حقوق مؤلف
المصنف الأصلي.
( المادة ( ١٥
- ٦ -
يكون المصنف مشتركاً إذا شارك في إيداعه و/أو إنجازه عدة مؤلفين.
لا يمكن الكشف عن المصنف المشترك إلا ضمن الشروط المتفق عليها بين مالكي الحقوق.
تعود حقوق المصنف الى جميع مؤلفيه، وتمارس هذه الحقوق وفق الشروط المتفق عليها فيما
بينهم، وإذا لم يتم الاتفاق، تطبق الأحكام المتعلقة بحالة الشيوع.
لا يمكن أي مساهم في المصنف المشترك أن يعارض استغلال المصنف في الشكل المتفق
عليه إلا بمبرر.
يسمح لكل مؤلف مصنف مشترك باستغلال الجزء الذي ساهم به في المصنف الذي تم الكشف
عنه، ما لم يلحق ضرراً باستغلال المصنف ككل مع مراعاة وجوب ذكر المصدر، ويعد باطلاً
كل شرط مخالف لذلك.
( المادة ( ١٦
يعتبر مصنفاً سمعياً بصرياً المصنف الذي يساهم في إبداعه الفكري بصفة مباشرة كل شخص
طبيعي.
يعد على الخصوص مشاركاً في المصنف السمعي البصري الأشخاص الآتي ذكرهم:
- مؤلف السيناريو.
- مؤلف الاقتباس.
- مؤلف الحوار أو النص الناطق.
- المخرج
- مؤلف المصنف الأصلي إذا كان المصنف السمعي البصري مقتبساً من مصنف أصلي،
- مؤلف التلحين الموسيقي مع كلمات أو بدونها تنجز خصيصاً للمصنف السمعي البصري،
- الرسام الرئيسي أو الرسامون الرئيسيون، إذا تعلق الأمر برسم متحرك.
( المادة ( ١٧
يعتبر مصنفاً إذاعياً المصنف الذي يبدعه مؤلف مصنف أدبي أو موسيقي بغرض البث
الإذاعي.
يعتبر مساهماً في المصنف الإذاعي كل شخ ص طبيعي يشارك مباشرة في الإبداع الفكري
للمصنف.
( المادة ( ١٨
يعتبر مصنفاً جماعياً المصنف الذي يشارك في إبداعه عدة مؤلفين، بمبادرة شخص طبيعي أو
معنوي وإشرافه ينشره باسمه.
- ٧ -
لا تمنح المساهمة في المصنف الجماعي حقاً مميزاً لكل واحد من المشاركين في مجمل
المصنف المنجز.
تعود حقوق مؤلف المصنف الجماعي الى الشخص الطبيعي أو المعنوي الذي بادر بإنتاج
مصنف وإنجازه ونشره باسمه، ما لم يكن ثمة شرط مخالف.
( المادة ( ١٩
إذا تم إبداع مصنف في إطار عقد أو علاقة عمل يتولى المستخدم ملكية حقوق المؤلف
لاستغلال المصنف في إطار الغرض الذي أنجز من أجله، ما لم يكن ثمة شرط مخالف.
( المادة ( ٢٠
إذا تم إبداع مصنف في إطار عقد مقاولة يتولى الشخص الذي طلب إنجازه ملكية حقوق
المؤلف في إطار الغرض الذي أنجز من أجله، ما لم يكن ثمة شرط مخالف.
الباب الثاني
الحقوق المحمية
الفصل الأول
الحقوق المعنوية وممارستها
( المادة ( ٢١
يتمتع المؤلف بحقوق معنوية ومادية على المصنف الذي أبدعه.
تكون الحقوق المعنوية غير قابلة للتصرف فيها ولا للتقادم ولا يمكن التخلي عنها.
تمارس الحقوق المادية من قبل المؤلف شخصياً أو من يمثله أو أي مالك آخر للحقوق بمفهوم
هذا الأمر.
( المادة ( ٢٢
يتمتع المؤلف بحق الكشف عن المصنف الصادر باسمه الخاص أو تحت اسم مستعار.
ويمكنه تحويل هذا الحق للغير.
يعود الكشف عن المصنف بعد وفاة مؤلفه الى ورثته ما لم تكن هناك وصية خاصة.
تفصل الجهة القضائية التي يختارها المبادر بكشف المصنف في حالة وقوع نزاع بين الورثة.
- ٨ -
يمكن الوزير المكلف بالثقافة أو من يمثله أو بطلب من الغير إخطار الجهة القضائية للفصل
في مسألة الكشف عن المصنف إذا رفض الورثة الكشف عنه وكان هذا المصنف يشكل أهمية
بالنسبة للمجموعة الوطنية.
يمكن الوزير المكلف بالثقافة أو من يمثله أن يخطر الجهة القضائية المختصة للحصول على
الإذن بالكشف عن المصنف إذا لم يكن للمؤلف ورثة.
( المادة ( ٢٣
يحق لمؤلف المصنف اشتراط ذكر اسمه العائلي أو المستعار في شكله المألوف وكذا على
دعائم المصنف الملائمة.
كما يمكنه اشتراط ذكر اسمه العائلي أو الاسم المستعار فيما يخص جميع أشكال الإبلاغ
العابرة للمصنف إذا كانت الأعراف وأخلاقيات المهنة تسمح بذلك.
( المادة ( ٢٤
يمكن المؤلف الذي يرى أن مصنفه لم يعد مطابقاً لقناعاته أن يوقف صنع دعامة إبلاغ
المصنف الى الجمهور بممارسة حقه في التوبة أو أن يسحب المصنف الذي سبق نشره من
جهة الإبلاغ للجمهور عن طريق ممارسة حقه في السحب.
غير أنه لا يمكن المؤلف ممارسة هذا الحق إلا بعد دفع تعويض عادل عن الأضرار التي
يلحقها عمله هذا بمستفيدي الحقوق المتنازل عنها.
( المادة ( ٢٥
يحق للمؤلف اشتراط احترام سلامة مصنفه والاعتراض على أي تعديل يدخل عليه أو تشويهه
أو إفساده إذا كان ذلك من شأنه المساس بسمعته كمؤلف أو بشرفه أو بمصالحه المشروعة.
( المادة ( ٢٦
تمارس الحقوق المنصوص عليها في المادتين ٢٣ و ٢٥ من هذا الأمر من قبل ورثة مؤلف
المصنف بعد وفاته أو من طرف كل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي أسندت له هذه الحقوق
بمقتضى وصية.
إذا وقع نزاع بين ورثة مؤلف المصنف، تفصل الجهة القضائية بإخطار من صاحب المصلحة
المبادر في الحقوق المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة.
- ٩ -
يمكن الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة أن يمارس الحقوق المنصوص عليها
في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة بما يضمن الاستعمال الأمثل لحقوق المؤلف إذا لم يكن لهذا
الأخير ورثة.
الفصل الثاني
الحقوق المادية
( المادة ( ٢٧
يحق للمؤلف استغلال مصنفه بأي شكل من أشكال الاستغلال والحصول على عائد مالي منه.
كما يحق له دون سواه مع مراعاة أحكام هذا الأمر أن يقوم أو يسمح لمن يقوم على
الخصوص بالأعمال الآتية:
- استنساخ المصنف بأية وسيلة.
- وضع أصل المصنف أو نسخ منه رهن التداول بين الجمهور بواسطة التأجير وكذلك تأجير
المصنفات السمعية البصرية والتأجير الاحترافي لبرامج الحاسوب وقواعد البيانات.
- إبلاغ المصنف الى الجمهور عن طريق التمثيل أو الأداء العلنيين.
- إبلاغ المصنف الى الجمهور عن طريق البث السمعي أو السمعي البصري.
- إبلاغ المصنف إذاعياً الى الجمهور بالوسائل السلكية أو الألياف البصرية أو التوزيع
السلكي أو أية وسيلة أخرى لنقل الإشارات الحاملة للأصوات أو للصور والأصوات معاً.
- إبلاغ المصنف المذاع بواسطة البث اللاسلكي من قبل هيئة أخرى غير هيئة البث الأصلية.
- إبلاغ المصنف المذاع الى الجمهور بواسطة مكبرات الصوت أو مذياع أو تلفاز موضوع
في مكان مفتوح.
- إبلاغ المصنف الى الجمهور بأية منظومة معلوماتية.
- الترجمة والاقتباس وإعادة التوزيع وغير ذلك من التحويلات المدخلة على مصنف المؤلف
التي تتولد عنها مصنفات مشتقة.
( المادة ( ٢٨
يستفيد مؤلف مصنف من مصنفات الفنون التشكيلية حاصل إعادة بيع مصنف أصلي يتم
بالمزاد العلني أو على يد محترفي المتاجرة بالفنون التشكيلية.
يعد هذا الحق غير قابل للتصرف فيه وينتقل الى الورثة ضمن حدود مدة الحماية التي يقرها
هذا الأمر.
- ١٠ -
تحدد نسبة مشاركة المؤلف بمقدار ٥% من مبلغ إعادة بيع المصنف.
تحدد كيفيات تطبيق هذه المادة عن طريق التنظيم.
( المادة ( ٢٩
يمكن الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة إذا لم يكن يمثل المؤلف أو مالك
الحقوق أن يرخص باستنساخ مصنف موسيقي مصحوب بكلم ات أو بدونها كان محل إبلاغ
للجمهور بتسجيل مشروع وذلك مقابل مكافأة منصفة.
تحدد المكافأة المذكورة أعلاه على أساس المقاييس المعتمدة لحساب الأتاوى العائدة للمصنفات
المماثلة والمأذون بتسجيلها بترخيص طوعي يسلمه الديوان كممثل للمؤلف أو لأي مالك آخر
للحقوق.
( المادة ( ٣٠
يمكن البث السمعي أو السمعي البصري أو السلكي لمصنف سبق وضعه رهن التداول بين
الجمهور بترخيص من مؤلفه مقابل مكافأة منصفة إذا لم يكن الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف
والحقوق المجاورة ممثلاً للمؤلف.
تحدد المكافأة المستحقة للمؤلف على أساس المقاييس المعتمدة لحس اب الأتاوى العائدة
للمصنفات المماثلة من حيث وسيلة بثها إذا تمت في إطار ترخيص طوعي يسلمه الديوان
المذكور أعلاه كممثل للمؤلف.
( المادة ( ٣١
يعتبر تبليغ المصنف المذاع للجمهور بالبث السلكي مشروعاً إذا تم بمعية الإذاعة ودون تعديل
للبرنامج المذاع وبترخيص من الديو ان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة مقابل
مكافأة منصفة لمؤلفه.
تحدد المكافأة المستحقة للمؤلف على أساس المقاييس المعتمدة لحساب الأتاوى العائدة للمصنف
المماثل الذي كان محل ترخيص طوعي للموزع السلكي الذي يقوم بتوزيع برنامجه لخاص به
من قبل الديوان المذكور أعلاه كممثل للمؤلف.
( المادة ( ٣٢
يترتب عن استغلال مصنف تم الكشف عنه ضمن الشروط الواردة في البندين ٤ و ٨ من
المادة ٢٧ من هذا الأمر، دفع مكافأة منصفة لذوي الحقوق تقدرها الجهة القضائية المختصة.
- ١١ -
الفصل الثالث
الاستثناءات والحدود
( المادة ( ٣٣
يمكن أن يترتب على أي م صنف أدبي أو فني انتج في شكل مطبوع أو سمعي أو سمعي
بصري أو أي شكل آخر ومعد للتعليم المدرسي أو الجامعي ما يأتي:
- ترخيص إجباري بترجمة غير استئثارية لأغراض النشر في الجزائر على شكل نشر خطي
أوب واسطة الإذاعة المسموعة أو المرئية إذا لم تسبق ترجمته الى اللغة الو طنية ووضعه
موضع التداول أو إبلاغه الى الجمهور في الجزائر بعد عام واحد من نشره للمرة الأولى.
- ترخيص إجباري غير استئثاري باستنساخ مصنف بغرض نشره ما لم يسبق نشره في
الجزائر بسعر يساوي السعر المعمول به في دور النشر الوطنية بعد ثلاث ( ٣) سنوات من
نشره للمرة الأ ولى إذا تعلق الأمر بمصنف علمي وسبع ( ٧) سنوات من نشره للمرة الأولى
إذا تعلق الأمر بمصنف خيالي وخمس ( ٥) سنوات من نشره للمرة الأولى إذا تعلق الأمر بأي
مصنف آخر.
يتولى الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة وفقاً للاتفاقيات الدولية المصادق
عليها تسليم الترخيص المشار إليه في الفقرتين أعلاه.
( المادة ( ٣٤
يتعين على الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة لمنح الترخيص الإجباري أن
يقوم في آن واحد بالإجراءات الآتية:
- إخطار مالك حقوق المؤلف أو ممثله بطلب الترخيص والترجمة أو الاستنساخ الذي يتقدم به
الملتمس،
- إخبار كل مركز دولي أو إقليمي معني كما هو مبين بصفته لك بإشعار مودع لدى
المؤسسات الدولية التي تدير الاتفاقيات الدولية المتعلقة بحقوق المؤلف والتي تكون الجزائر
عضوة فيها.
( المادة ( ٣٥
يسلم الترخيص الإجباري لترجمة المصنف الى اللغة الوطنية بعد تسعة ( ٩) أشهر من إرسال
طلب الترخيص والنسخ الإعلامية الى المرسل إليهم المذكورين في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة
٣٤ أعلاه، كلما تعذر الاتصال بمالك الحقوق أو الحصول على ترخيص منه.
( المادة ( ٣٦
- ١٢ -
يسلم الترخيص الإجباري باستنساخ المصنف بعد ستة ( ٦) أشهر من إرسال طلب الترخيص
والنسخ الإ علامية الى المرسل إليهم المذكورين في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة ( ٣٤ ) من هذا
الأمر، إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بمصنف علمي، وثلاثة ( ٣) أشهر إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بباقي
المصنفات، كلما تعذر الاتصال بمالك الحقوق، أو الحصول على ترخيص منه.
( المادة ( ٣٧
لا يمنح الترخيص الإجب اري إذا قام مالك الحقوق أو من يمثله عقب توجيه الطلب المذكور في
البند الأول من المادة ( ٣٤ ) من هذا الأمر وفقاً للآجال المنصوص عليها في المادتين ٣٥ و
٣٦ أعلاه بوضع ترجمة و /أو استنساخ المصنف المعني رهن التداول بين الجمهور في
الجزائر وفقاً لنفس الشروط والسعر والشكل المقدمة من الملتمس.
( المادة ( ٣٨
لا يمكن المستفيد التنازل عن الترخيص الإجباري الممنوح إياه لترجمة المصنف أو
استنساخه.
يقتصر هذا الترخيص على التراب الوطني.
غير أنه يمكن كل هيئة وطنية تقدم خدمة عمومية أن ترسل وتوزع نسخ المصنف المنتج
بالترخيص الإجباري الى المواطنين المقيمين خارج الوطن مع مراعاة الالتزامات الدولية
للجزائر في هذا المجال.
( المادة ( ٣٩
يجب أن يراعي مستفيد الترخيص الإجباري لترجمة أو استنساخ مصنف الحقوق المعنوية
للمؤلف أثناء استغلال المصنف.
يتعين على هذا المستفيد دفع مكافأة منصفة لمالك الحقوق.
يقوم الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة باستخلاص هذه المكافأة ودفعها لمالك
الحقوق.
( المادة ( ٤٠
يبطل سريان مفعول الترخيص الإجباري لترجمة المصنف أو استنساخه إذا كان مالك حقوق
المصنف المرخص بترجمته او استنساخه يقوم بنشر مصنفه أو يأذن بنشره وفق نفس
الشروط، والعروض والشكل والمحتوى أو بسعر مماثل لسعر الطبعة التي أنجزها مستفيد
الترخيص الإجباري.
- ١٣ -
غير أن عرض النسخ المنتجة قبل انقضاء أجل الترخيص يبقى مستمراً حتى نفاذها.
( المادة ( ٤١
يمكن استنساخ و /أو ترجمة أو اقتباس أو تحوير نسخة واحدة من مصنف بهدف الاستعمال
الشخصي أو العائلي دون المساس بأحكام المادة ١٢٥ من هذا الأمر.
لا تطبق الفقرة أعلاه على كل من المصنف المعماري في شكل مبنى وقواعد البيانات.
( المادة ( ٤٢
يعد عملاً مشروعاً وغير ماس بحقوق المؤلف القيام بتقليد مصنف أصلي أو معارضته أو
محاكاته الساخرة أو وصفه وصفاً هزلياً برسم كاريكاتوري ما لم يحدث تشويهاً أو حطاً من
قيمة المصنف الأصلي.
كما يعد عملاً مشروعاً الاستشهاد بمصنف أو الاستعارة من مصنف آخر شريطة أن يكون
ذلك مطابقاً للاستعمال الأمين للإبلاغ المطلوب والبرهنة المنشودة في جميع الحالات.
غير أنه ينبغي الإشارة الى اسم المصنف الأصلي ومصدره عند استعمال الاستشهاد
والاستعارة.
( المادة ( ٤٣
يعد عملاً مشروعاً استعمال رسم زخرفي أو توضيحي لمصنف أدبي و /أو فني في نشرة أو
في تسجيل سمعي أو سمعي بصري أو في برنامج بث سمعي أو سمعي بصري موجه للتعليم
أو التكوين المهني إذا كان الهدف المراد بلوغه هو المبرر لذلك الاستعمال.
يتعين أن يتم ذلك بذكر اسم المؤلف ومصدر المصنف الأصلي وفقاً لما تقتضيه أخلاقيات
المهنة وأعرافها.
( المادة ( ٤٤
يعد عملاً مشروعاً التمثيل أو الأداء المجاني لمصنف في الحالتين الآتيتين:
- الدائرة العائلية.
- مؤسسات التعليم والتكوين لتلبية احتياجاتها البيداغوجية المحضة.
( المادة ( ٤٥
يمكن كل مكتبة ومركز لحفظ الوثائق لا يهدف نشاط أي منهما بصورة مباشرة أو غير
مباشرة الى تحقيق أرباح استنساخ مصنف في نسخة واحدة طبق الأصل دون ترخيص من
المؤلف أو أي مالك آخر لحقوق المؤلف.
( المادة ( ٤٦
- ١٤ -
يمكن كل مكتبة ومركز لحفظ الوثائق استنساخ مصنف في شكل مقالة أو مصنف آخر
مختصر أو مقتطف قصير من أثر مكتوب مصحوباً بزخارف أو بدونها تكون منشورة في
مجموعة مصنفات أو عدد من أعداد جريدة أو نشرات دورية باستثناء برامج الحاسوب إذا
كان عملية الاستنساخ استجابة لطلب شخص طبيعي وفق الشروط الآتية:
- ألا تستعمل النسخة المنجزة إلا بغرض الدراسة او البحث الجامعي أو الخاص.
- أن تكون عملية الاستنساخ فعلاً معزولاً لا يتكرر وقوعه إلا في مناسبات متميزة ولا علاقة
لها فيما بينها.
- أن لا يكون الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاور ة قد منح ترخيصاً جماعياً
يسمح بإنجاز مثل تلك النسخ.
( المادة ( ٤٧
يمكن كل مكتبة ومركز لحفظ الوثائق استنساخ نسخة من مصنف دون ترخيص من المؤلف
أو أي مالك آخر للحقوق استجابة لطلب مكتبة أو مركز لحفظ الوثائق بغرض الحفاظ على
نسخة المصنف أو تعويضها في حالة التلف أو الضياع أو عدم صلاحيتها للاستعمال وفقاً
للشرطين الآتيين:
- إذا تعذر الحصول على نسخة جيدة بشروط مقبولة.
- أن تكون عملية استنساخ صورة طبق الأصل عملاً معزولاً لا يتكرر حدوثه إلا في
مناسبات متميزة ولا علاقة لها فيما بينها.
( المادة ( ٤٨
يعد عملاً مشروعاً، شريطة ذكر المصدر واسم المؤلف ودون ترخيص من المؤلف أو مكافأة
له، قيام أي جهاز إعلامي باستنساخ مقالات تخص أحداثاً يومية نشرتها الصحافة المكتوبة أو
المسموعة أو المرئية أو تبليغها للجمهور إلا إذا كانت هناك إشارة صريحة بحظر استعمال
ذلك لمثل هذه الأغراض.
يمكن الاستعمال الحر لأخبار اليوم ووقائع الأحداث التي لها صبغة إعلامية محضة.
( المادة ( ٤٩
- ١٥ -
يعد عملاً مشروعاً، شريطة ذكر اسم المؤلف ومصدره ودون ترخيص منه ولا مكافأة له، قيام
أي جهاز إعلامي باستنساخ أو إبلاغ المحاضرات أو الخطب التي تلقى بمناسبة تظاهرات
عمومية لأغراض إعلامية.
يتمتع مؤلف هذه المصنفات وحده بحق إعادة جمعها بصفة شاملة قصد نشرها.
( المادة ( ٥٠
يعد عملاً مشروعاً، بدون ترخيص من المؤلف ولا مكافأة له، القيام باستنساخ وإبلاغ
واستعمال مصنف ضروري لطرق الإثبات في إطار إجراء إداري أو قضائي.
( المادة ( ٥١
يعد عملاً مشروعاً، بدون ترخيص من المؤلف ولا مكافأة له، الاستنساخ أو الإبلاغ للجمهور
لمصنف من الهندسة المعمارية والفنون الجميلة أو مصنف من الفنون التطبيقية أو المصنف
التصويري إذا كان المصنف متواجداً على الدوام في مكان عمومي، باستثناء، أروقة الفن
والمتاحف والمواقع الثقافية والطبيعية المصنفة.
( المادة ( ٥٢
يعد عملاً مشروعاً بدون ترخيص من المؤلف ولا مكافأة له، قيام هيئة للإذاعة المسموعة أو
المرئية بحفظ تسجيل مؤقت لمصنف مأذون لهذه الهيئة ببثه، متى اكتسى هذا الحفظ طابعاً
استثنائياً للتوثيق.
( المادة ( ٥٣
يعد عملاً مشروعاً، بدون ترخيص من المؤلف أو من أي مالك آخر للحقوق، قيام المالك
الشرعي لبرنامج الحاسوب باستنساخ نسخة واحدة من هذا البرنامج أو اقتباسه شريطة أن
يكون كل من النسخة أو الاقتباس ضرورياً لما يأتي:
- استعمال برنامج الحاسوب للغرض الذي اكتسب من أجله ووفقاً للشروط التي كانت قائمة
عند اكتسابه.
- تعويض نسخة مشروعة الحيازة من برنامج الحاسوب لغرض التوثيق في حالة ضياعه أو
تلفه أو عدم صلاحيته للاستعمال.
( المادة ( ٥٤
ينبغي أن تقتصر الاستعمالات على استنساخ نسخة واحدة من برنامج الحاسوب أو اقتباسه
على الأوجه المنصوص عليها في المادة ٥٣ أعلاه.
- ١٦ -
يجب تدمير كل نسخة مستنسخة من برنامج الحاسوب أو مقتبسة منه عند انقضاء مشروعية
حيازتها.
الفصل الرابع
مدة الحماية
( المادة ( ٥٥
تحظى الحقوق المادية بالحماية لفائدة المؤلف طوال حياته ولفائدة ذوي حقوقه مدة خمسين
٥٠ ) عاماً ابتداء من مطلع السنة المدنية التي تلي وفاته. )
( المادة ( ٥٦
تسري مدة الحماية المنصوص عليها في المادة ٥٥ أعلاه بالنسبة للمصنف المشترك من نهاية
السنة المدنية التي يتوفى فيها آخر الباقين على قيد الحياة من المشاركين في المصنف.
وإذا لم يكن ورثة المتوفى من أحد المشاركين في المصنف، فإن حصته في التأليف المش ترك
يتولى تسييرها الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة لفائدة بقية المشاركين في
المصنف.
( المادة ( ٥٧
تكون مدة حماية الحقوق المادية للمصنف الجماعي خمسين ( ٥٠ ) عاماً ابتداء من مطلع السنة
المدنية الموالية لتاريخ نشر المصنف.
( المادة ( ٥٨
( تكون مدة حماية الحقوق المادية للمصنف تحت اسم مستعار أو مجهول الهوية خمسين ( ٥٠
عاماً ابتداء من مطلع السنة المدنية التي تلي تاريخ نشر المصنف.
وإذا تم التعرف على هوية المؤلف، تكون مدة الحماية خمسين ( ٥٠ ) عاماً ابتداء من مطلع
السنة المدنية التي تلي تاريخ وفاة المؤلف.
( المادة ( ٥٩
تكون مدة حماية الحقوق المادية للمصنف السمعي البصري خمسين ( ٥٠ ) عاماً ابتداء من
تاريخ وضع المصنف رهن التداول بين الجمهور بصفة مشروعة.
وإذا لم يوضع المصنف في متناول الجمهور تنقضي مدة الحماية بعد خمسين ( ٥٠ ) عاماً
ابتداء من تاريخ إخراجه.
- ١٧ -
( المادة ( ٦٠
تكون مدة حماية الحقوق المادية للمصنف التصويري أو مصنف الفنون التطبيقية خمسين
٥٠ ) عاماً ابتداء من مطلع السنة المدنية التي تلي تاريخ نشر المصنف. )
( المادة ( ٦١
تكون مدة حماية الحقوق المادية للمصنفات المنشورة بعد وفاة مؤلفها خمسين ( ٥٠ ) عاماً،
ابتداء من مطلع السنة المدنية التي تلي تاريخ استنساخ المصنفات أو إبلاغها الى الجمهور
على أن مدة الحماية هي خمس وعشرون ( ٢٥ ) عاماً ابتداء من تاريخ وضع المصنفات
المذكورة في المادتين ٥٧ و ٥٨ أعلاه موضع الاستغلال أو النشر.
الفصل الخامس
استغلال الحقوق
( المادة ( ٦٢
تكون الحقوق المادية للمؤلف قابلة للتنازل عنها بين الأحياء بمقابل مالي أو بدونه مع مراعاة
أحكام هذا الأمر.
وتنتقل هذه الحقوق بسبب الوفاة مع مراعاة أحكام هذا الأمر والتشريع المعمول به.
( المادة ( ٦٣
يتم التنازل عن حقوق المؤلف المادية بعقد مكتوب.
ويمكن إبرام العقد عند الح اجة بواسطة تبادل رسائل أو برقيات تحدد الحقوق المادية المتنازل
عنها وفقاً لأحكام المادة ٦٦ أدناه.
( المادة ( ٦٤
يعطى الرضا على التنازل عن الحقوق المادية الخاصة بقاصر أو بعديم الأهلية وفقاً لأحكام
التشريع المعمول به.
يمكن القاصر أن يعرب شخصياً عن موافقته إذا كان مميزاً.
يحدد وليه كيفية تنفيذ العقد.
( المادة ( ٦٥
- ١٨ -
يمكن التنازل كلياً أو جزئياً عن الحقوق المادية التي للمؤلف.
يحدد العقد الطبيعة والشروط الاقتصادية للحقوق المتنازل عنها، والشكل الذي يتم به استغلال
المصنف، ومدة التنازل عن الحقوق والنطاق الإقليمي لاستغلال المصنف.
يتعرض للإبطال بمجرد طلب من المؤلف أو من يمثله كل تنازل لا يبرز إرادة الأطراف
المتعاقدة في أحد الميادين المذكورة في الفقرة أعلاه، باستثناء نطاق إقليمي التنازل.
يعد التنازل ناجزاً في النطاق الإقليمي للبلد الذي يوجد فيه مقر نشاط المتنازل له إذا لم ينص
عقد التنازل على إقليم الاستغلال وحده.
( المادة ( ٦٦
يشمل التنازل عن الحقوق المادية بمقابل مكافأة مستحقة للمؤلف تحسب أصلاً تناسبياً مع
إيرادات الاستغلال مع ضمان حد أدنى.
غير أن المكافأة المستحقة للمؤلف تحسب جزافياً في الحالات الآتية:
عندما لا تسمح ظروف استغلال المصنف بالتحديد الدقيق للمكافأة النسبية للواردات.
عندما يكون المصنف رافداً من روافد مصنف أوسع نطاقاً مثل الموسوعات والمختارات
والمعاجم.
عندما يكون المصنف عنصراً مكملاً بالنسبة الى مصنف أوسع نطاقاً مثل المقدمات
والديباجات والتعاليق أو التعقيبات والرسوم والصور التوضيحية.
عندما ينشأ المصنف لكي ينشر في جريدة أو دورية في إطار عقد عمل أو مقاولة.
يمكن تحديد مكافأة المؤلف جزافياً في حالة تنازل مالك حقوق مقيم خارج الوطن عن حقوقه،
أو على صلة بالمستغلين للمصنفات في الخارج.
( المادة ( ٦٧
يحق للمؤلف أن يطالب بمراجعة ا لعقد في حالة غبن يضيع حقه، وإن لم يحصل اتفاق يحق له
رفع دعوى قضائية إذا تبين بوضوح أن المكافأة لجزافية المحصل عليها تقل عن مكافأة عادلة
قياساً بالربح المكتسب، ويعد باطلاً كل اتفاق يخالف ذلك.
يمكن المؤلف أن يباشر دعوى بسبب الغبن الذي لحق به في أمد يسري مدة خمسة عشر
١٥ ) عاماً ابتداء من تاريخ التنازل. )
- ١٩ -
في حالة وفاة المؤلف يمكن ورثته التمسك بأحكام هذه المادة مدة خمسة عشر ( ١٥ ) عاماً
تسري ابتداء من تاريخ وفاة المؤلف.
( المادة ( ٦٨
يجب على المؤلف أن يضمن للمتنازل له الحقوق المتنازل عنها، وأن يساعده ويقف الى جانبه
في كل ما من شأنه أن يحول دون انتفاعه بحقوقه من جراء فعل الغير.
( المادة ( ٦٩
يترتب على التنازل عن الحقوق المادية التي للمؤلف بالنسبة الى المتنازل له، التزام بإبلاغ
المصنف الى الجمهور ورعاية المصالح المشروعة للمتنازل عن الحقوق وفقاً لبنود عقد
التنازل وأحكام هذا الأمر.
يخول التنازل الاستئثاري عن الحقوق للمتنازل له دون سواه حق الممارسة الكاملة للحقوق
المتنازل عنها لاستغلال المصنف بصورة مشروعة.
غير أن الممارسة الاستئثارية للحقوق المتعلقة بمصنفات مؤلفين وضعوا فهارس مصنفاتهم قيد
التسيير الجماعي لا يحتج بها لدى ا لغير المأذون لهم من الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف
والحقوق المجاورة إلا ابتداء من تاريخ إيداع عقد الاستئثار لدى الديوان.
يفقد التنازل الاستئثاري عن الحقوق آثاره عقب إعذار من المتنازل عن الحقوق لم يؤت ثماره
طوال ثلاثة ( ٣) أشهر إذا أحجم المتنازل له عن إبلاغ الم صنف الى الجمهور في الآجال
المتفق عليها أو كف عن استغلال المصنف بصورة عادية حسب الشروط المنصوص عليها
في العقد.
( المادة ( ٧٠
يمكن فسخ عقد التنازل بناء على طلب يتقدم به المتنازل عن الحقوق إذا لم يتم استغلال
الحقوق المتنازل عنها بعد انقضاء عام واحد على تاريخ تسليم المصنف المتعاقد عليه.
( المادة ( ٧١
لا يحق للمتنازل له عن الحقوق المادية التي للمؤلف أن يحول هذه الحقوق الى الغير إلا
بترخيص صريح من المؤلف أو من يمثله.
لا يترتب على هذا الالتزام منع المتنازل له من تنظيم الاستغلال العادي للمصنف بالتعاون مع
الغير.
- ٢٠ -
يمكن أن يمنح المتنازل عن الحقوق المادية الترخيص المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الأولى من
هذه المادة في عقد التنازل عن الحقوق أو عند تحول ممارسة الحقوق المتنازل عنها في إطار
استغلال المصنف.
على أن يمكن تحويل الحقوق المتنازل عنها في أعقاب عملية تخص المحل التجاري، دون
موافقة المؤلف، بشرط أن يراعي المقتني شروط العقد الأصلي الذي يحدد شروط ممارسة
الحقوق المحولة.
( المادة ( ٧٢
يعد باطلاً التنازل الإجمالي عن الحقوق المادية التي للمؤلف، المتعلقة بمصنفات تصدر في
المستقبل.
غير أنه من الجائز تخويل الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق ا لمجاورة سلطة تسيير
الحقوق المتعلقة بمصنفات حالية ومستقبلية.
( المادة ( ٧٣
يقتصر التنازل عن الحقوق المادية التي للمؤلف على أنماط استغلال المصنف المنصوص
عليها في العقد دون غيرها.
ولا يمكن تمديد التنازل عن الحقوق ليشمل بالمماثلة أنماطاً أخرى أو أنماط استغلال مجه ولة
للمصنفات عند إبرام العقد.
( المادة ( ٧٤
لا يعتبر اقتناء نسخة من مصنف في حد ذاته على سبيل ملكية مطلقة تنازلاً عن الحقوق
المادية التي للمؤلف غير أنه لا يمكن للمؤلف أن يطالب مالك الدعامة الأصلية بوضع
المصنف تحت تصرفه لكي يمارس حقوقه بالنسبة لمصنفات الفنون التشكيلية والفنون
التصويرية.
يمكن مالك الدعامة الأصلية للمصنف أن يعرضه على الجمهور لأغراض لا تدر الربح دونما
ترخيص إذا لم يستثن المؤلف هذه الإمكانية صراحة عند بيعه الدعامة الأصلية.
( المادة ( ٧٥
يحق للمؤلف المشارك في إنتاج سمعي بصري أن يستغل إسهامه في نوع مخ تلف ما لم تكن
ثمة أحكام تعاقدية مخالفة.
( المادة ( ٧٦
- ٢١ -
لا يمكن للمؤلف المشارك في إنتاج سمعي بصري الذي رفض إتمام مساهمته أو عجز عن
إتمامها بسبب قوة قاهرة أن يعارض إدماج القسط الجاهز الذي أسهم به في الإنتاج السمعي
البصري.
على أنه يكتسب صفة المؤلف نتيجة مساهمته تلك ويمكنه أن يسحب اسمه من مقدمة المصنف
السمعي البصري.
( المادة ( ٧٧
يعد المصنف السمعي البصري جاهزاً ومستوفى متى تم إعداد نسخته النموذجية وفقاً للعقد
المبرم بين المنتج والمخرج . وكل تعديل لصيغة المصنف السمعي البصري النه ائية بالإضافة
أو الحذف على الخصوص يخضع لترخيص مسبق من الذين وافقوا على الصيغة النهائية
للمصنف.
يخضع كل تعديل للصيغة النهائية للمصنف السمعي البصري بالإضافة أو الحذف لترخيص
مسبق من الذين وافقوا على هذه الصيغة.
يمنع منعاً باتاً إتلاف النسخة الأم للمصنف السمعي البصري.
( المادة ( ٧٨
تمارس الحقوق المعنوية على الصيغة النهائية للمصنف السمعي البصري.
( المادة ( ٧٩
تحدد في عقد مكتوب العلاقات بين المؤلفين المشاركين في مصنف سمعي بصري ومنتجه.
يعتبر منتج المصنف السمعي البصري الشخص الطبيعي أو المعنوي الذي يبادر بإنتاجه تحت
مسؤوليته.
يترتب عن عقد إنتاج مصنف سمعي بصري ما لم يكن ثمة شرط مخالف التنازل عن الحق
بصف استئثارية لفائدة المنتج في الحالات الآتية:
- استنساخ المصنف لاحتياجات الاستغلال أو في شكل تسجيلات سمعية بصرية معدة للتوزيع
على الجمهور.
- عرض المصنف المنتج في قاعات العرض المفتوحة للجمهور ونقل عن طريق الإذاعة
المسموعة أو المرئية،
- القيام بترجمة و/أو دبلجة المصنف.
تبقى الحقوق محفوظة لمؤلف التلحينات الموسيقية الصامتة أو المغناة التي أنشئت خصيصاً
للمصنف السمعي البصري.
- ٢٢ -
( المادة ( ٨٠
تحدد مكافأة المشاركين في تأليف مصنف سمعي بصري لكل نمط من أنماط استغلاله في
مرحلة إبرام عقد إنتاج المصنف أو عند استغلاله.
( المادة ( ٨١
إذا تم عرض المصنف السمعي البصري أو بثه بأي وسيلة من الوسائل في مكان مفتوح
للجمهور مقابل دفع حق الدخول، أو إذا وضع رهن التداول بين الجمهور عن طريق إيجار
الدعامة قصد الاس تعمال الخاص، كان من حق المشاركين في تأليف المصنف المحفوظة
حقوقهم بموجب أحكام هذا الأمر، أن يحصلوا من المستغل أو المستعمل على مكافأة تتناسب
والإيرادات.
وفي حال ما إذا أنجز عرض الإنتاج أو بثه بأية وسيلة من الوسائل دون دفع حق الدخول،
فإن المكافأة المستحقة تحس ب جزافاً، ويحدد الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة
نسب المكافأة التناسبية ومستوى الأتاوى الجزافية بالنسبة الى أوجه الاستغلال المذكورة في
الفقرتين السابقتين.
( المادة ( ٨٢
يتعين على المستعمل مستغل المصنفات السمعية البصرية حسب الشروط المنصوص عليها
في المادة ٨١ أعلاه، إبلاغ الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة بالإيرادات
المحصلة من استغلال المصنفات، بحيث يتسنى حساب أتاوى حقوق المؤلف الواجب عليه
دفعها.
تحدد كيفيات تطبيق هذه المادة عن طريق التنظيم.
( المادة ( ٨٣
يخضع لترخيص من المؤلف أو من يمثله و ضع نسخ المصنف في شكل تسجيل سمعي
بصري رهن التداول بين الجمهور بغرض تأجيرها للاستعمال الخاص.
( المادة ( ٨٤
تطبق الأحكام الخاصة باستغلال المصنفات السمعية البصرية على المصنفات الإذاعية المماثلة
لها من حيث خصائصها.
( المادة ( ٨٥
- ٢٣ -
يعتبر عقد نشر العقد الذي يتنازل بمو جبه المؤلف للناشر عن حق استنساخ نسخ عديدة من
المصنف حسب شروط متفق عليها ومقابل مكافأة للقيام بنشرها وتوزيعها على الجمهور
لحساب الناشر.
يشمل عقد النشر المصنف الأدبي و /أو الفني في شكل طباعة خطية أو تسجيلات سمعية أو
سمعية بصرية.
( المادة ( ٨٦
يتنازل المؤلف لل ناشر، ما لم يكن ثمة اشتراط مخالف، عن الحق الاستئثاري في صنع
المصنف واستنساخ عدد من نسخه والقيام بنشرها وتوزيعها ضمن الحدود المبينة في العقد.
يمكن أن يشمل عقد النشر التنازل عن حق استنساخ الصيغة الأصلية وكذلك حق الترجمة.
( المادة ( ٨٧
لا يترتب على حقوق الاقتباس والحقوق المرتبطة بأشكال أخرى من أشكال استغلال المصنف
في صيغته الأصلية أو المترجمة المنشورة تنازل في عقد النشر.
( المادة ( ٨٨
يقع تحت طائلة البطلان كل عقد نشر لم يستوف الشروط الآتية:
١. نوع الحقوق التي تنازل عنها المؤلف للناشر وطابعها الاستئثاري أو غير الاستئثاري.
٢. طريقة مكافأة المؤلف المتفق عليها مع مراعاة أحكام المادة ٦٦ من هذا الأمر.
٣. عدد النسخ المحددة في كل طبعة متفق عليها.
٤. مدة التنازل والنطاق الإقليمي لاستغلال المصنف.
٥. الشكل المناسب للمصنف الذي يجب أن يسلمه المؤلف للناشر قصد استنساخه.
٦. أجل تس ليم المصنف إذا لم يكن في حوزة الناشر عند إبرام العقد ومتى تقرر أن يسلم
المؤلف مصنفه في وقت لاحق.
٧. تاريخ الشروع في نشر المصنف وتوزيعه.
( المادة ( ٨٩
يجب أن لا يتجاوز موعد وضع نسخ المصنف للتداول بين الجمهور مدة عام واحد ابتداء من
تاريخ تسليمه المصنف، في الشك ل المتفق عليه للاستنساخ كما هو مبين في المادة ٨٨ أعلاه،
إلا إذا تعلق الأمر بالموسوعات والمختارات والمعاجم والبحوث العلمية والتقنية المماثلة لها.
- ٢٤ -
يمكن المؤلف ان يسترد حقه بكل حرية عند انقضاء هذا الأجل فضلاً عن حقه في رفع دعوى
قضائية لطلب تعويض مدني بسبب عدم تنفيذ الناشر لالتزاماته.
( المادة ( ٩٠
يحق للمؤلف إدخال تعديلات أثناء الشروع في عملية صنع الدعامة التي تسمح باستنساخ
المصنف، شريطة ألا تؤدي هذه التعديلات الى تغيير نوع المصنف، وغايته، بالقياس الى
الالتزام الذي دفع الناشر الى إبرام العقد.
ويمكن الناشر إذا ك انت التعديلات المطابقة، تقلب تكاليف الصنع المقررة، أن يطالب المؤلف
بتحمل ما ينجم عن ذلك من مصاريف إضافية.
( المادة ( ٩١
لا يمكن الناشر أن يدخل تعديلات على المصنف بتصحيح أو إضافة أو حذف إلا بموافقة من
المؤلف.
( المادة ( ٩٢
يتعين على المؤلف في حالة الطباعة الخطية، القيام بما يأتي:
- تصحيح التجارب المطبعية ما لم يتفق على ذلك
- توقيع قسيمة الإذن بسحب نسخ المصنف في الآجال المتفق عليها.
( المادة ( ٩٣
يجب على الناشر أن يظهر في كل نسخة من نسخ المصنف اسم المؤلف أو اسمه المستعار
ما لم يكن ثمة اشتراك إغفال.
( المادة ( ٩٤
تبقى الصيغة الأصلية للمصنف على الشكل الذي سلمت به للناشر، ملكاً للمؤلف ما لم يكن ثمة
اشتراط مخالف وفي غياب الاشتراط، يتعين على الناشر أن يعيد صيغة المصنف الأصلية الى
المؤلف فور إتمام عملية الصنع.
( المادة ( ٩٥
يتعين على الناشر أن يستنسخ المصنف ويوزعه ويضمن توفره.
( المادة ( ٩٦
يتعين على الناشر أن يدفع للمؤلف المكافأة المتفق عليها مع مراعاة أحكام هذا الأمر.
- ٢٥ -
وإذا كانت المكافأة محسوبة بالتناسب مع الإيرادات فينبغي ألا تقل عن نسبة عشرة في المائة
١٠ %) من سعر بيع نسخ المصنف للجمهور، وهذا فضلاً عن أية علاوة محتملة تمنح مصنفاً )
لم يسبق نشره.
غير أنه يمكن مؤلف أي دعامة بيداغوجية مستعملة لحاجيات التعليم والتكوين الحصول على
مكافأة لا تفوق نسبة خمسة في المائة ( ٥%) من سعر بيع المصنف للجمهور.
( المادة ( ٩٧
يجب على الناشر أن يوافي المؤلف بكل المعلومات اللازمة عن حالة تنفيذ العقد، و لا سيما
بشأن الشروط المالية إذا كانت المكافأة المستحقة للمؤلف محسوبة بالتناسب مع إيرادات
مبيعات نسخ المصنف.
ويجب عليه في هذا الإطار أن يرسل الى المؤلف، مرة في السنة، كشفاً عن تقديم الحسابات
يبين ما يأتي:
- عدد نسخ المصنف المتفق على سحبها وتاريخ هذا السحب.
- عدد النسخ المبيعة من المصنف.
- عدد نسخ المصنف المخزونة.
- عدد نسخ المصنف التالفة أو الفاسدة عند الاقتضاء لسبب عارض أو قاهر.
- مبلغ الأتاوى المستحقة.
- مبلغ الأتاوى المدفوعة
- بقية الأتاوى المطلوب دفعها للمؤلف وكيفيات دفعها.
( المادة ( ٩٨
يمكن المؤلف أن يفس خ عقد النشر، دون المساس بالتعويضات التي قد يستحقها عقب إنذار لم
يؤت خلال مهلة ثلاثة ( ٣) أشهر في الحالات الآتية:
- عندما لا توضع نسخ المصنف تحت تصرف الجمهور وفقاً للمواصفات وفي الآجال
المقررة في العقد،
- عندما لا تدفع له أتاوى حقوق التأليف المستحقة طوال مدة عام.
- عندما لا يقوم الناشر بإعادة طبع المصنف كما هو مقرر في العقد والحال أن عدد نسخ
المصنف المخزونة يساوي على الأكثر ثلاثة في المائة ( ٣%) من مسحوب الطبعة المعنية.
( المادة ( ٩٩
- ٢٦ -
يحتفظ الناشر عند انقضاء مدة العقد ولمدة أقصاها سنتان بحق بيع نسخ المصنف المتبقي ة
بالسعر المحدد في العقد أو بسعر جديد يكون محل اتفاق بين الطرفين شريطة أن يصرح
الناشر للمؤلف أو من يمثله بعدد النسخ غير المبيعة وأن يقدم له كل مبرر يتعلق بتصريفها.
غير أن الناشر يحتفظ بحق تصريف نسخ المصنف غير المبيعة بحلول أجل نهاية العقد طوال
مدة أقصاها س نتان، بشرط أن يصرح للمؤلف أو لممثله بعدد النسخ غير المبيعة، وأن يقدم له
كل مبرر يتعلق بتصفيتها.
( المادة ( ١٠٠
يخضع إبلاغ المصنفات المحمية للجمهور عن طريق التمثيل أو الأداء الفني العلني أو البث
السمعي أو السمعي البصري أو التوزيع السلكي أو العرض أو أي وسيلة لوضع المصنفات
في متناول الجمهور لترخيص مسبق من المؤلف أو من يمثله يسمى "رخصة الإبلاغ الى
الجمهور" باستثناء الحالات المنصوص عليها في هذا الأمر.
( المادة ( ١٠١
تسلم رخصة إبلاغ المصنف الى الجمهور بموجب عقد مكتوب حسب الشروط التي يحددها
المؤلف أو من يمثله.
وتأخذ ه ذه الرخصة شكل اتفاقية عامة إذا خول الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق
المجاورة شخصاً طبيعياً أو معنوياً إمكانية إبلاغ المصنفات التي يتألف منها فهرسه الى
الجمهور حسب شروط محددة.
يمكن أن تمنح هذه الرخصة مدة محددة أو عدداً معيناً من عمليات الإبلاغ الى الجمهور.
( المادة ( ١٠٢
لا تخول رخصة إبلاغ المصنف الى الجمهور أي حق استئثاري للاستغلال إلا إذا كانت هناك
اتفاقية صريحة تقضي بخلاف ذلك.
لا يمكن أن يتجاوز شرط الاستئثار ثلاث ( ٣) سنوات من تاريخ عملية الإبلاغ الأولى الى
الجمهور.
يفقد الشرط المذكور أعلاه آثاره إذا لم يستغل المصنف خلال مدة أقصاها سنة واحدة من
تاريخ إبرام الاتفاقية دون مبرر مشروع.
( المادة ( ١٠٣
- ٢٧ -
لا يمكن تحويل رخصة إبلاغ المصنف الى الجمهور للغير دون موافقة مسبقة من المؤلف أو
من يمثله، إلا في حالة تحويل المحل التجاري حسب الشروط المنصوص عليها في الفقرة ٤
من المادة ٧١ من هذا الأمر.
( المادة ( ١٠٤
يتعين على المستفيد من رخصة إبلاغ المصنف الى الجمهور، أن يقوم في إطار الشروط
المحددة في العقد بما يأتي:
- الاستغلال العادي للمصنف مع احترام محتواه،
- إظهار المصنف تحت اسم مؤلفه،
- دفع أتاوى الحقوق المنصوص عليها وتقديم الكش ف المثبت والمفصل للإيرادات إذا كانت
الأتاوى المستحقة محسوبة بالتناسب مع إيرادات استغلال المصنف.
- تسليم كشف المصنفات المستغلة فعلاً إذا كانت الرخصة الممنوحة تتيح إمكانية الانتقاء من
فهرس مصنفات كاملة.
( المادة ( ١٠٥
يحق للمؤلف أو من يمثله تفقد شروط الاستغلال المرخص به للمصنف.
( المادة ( ١٠٦
تغطي رخصة إبلاغ المصنف الى الجمهور عن طريق البث السمعي و /أو السمعي البصري
بمفهوم البندين ٤ و ٥ من المادة ٢٧ من هذا الأمر كامل منظومة النقل اللاسلكي للإشارات
الحاملة للأصوات أو الأصوات والصور معا لوضع المصنف في متناول الجمهو ر ضمن
حدود المجال الجغرافي المنصوص عليها في عقد رخصة إبلاغ المصنف الى الجمهور.
( المادة ( ١٠٧
تغطي رخصة إبلاغ المصنف الى الجمهور عن طريق البث السمعي و /أو السمعي البصري،
التوزيع السلكي الذي تقوم به الهيئة الأصلية لبرنامجها الخاص بها عندما ينجز داخل منطقة
بثها العادية المنصوص عليها في العقد دون أي مقابل يدفعه الجمهور.
يمكن هيئة البث السمعي و /أو السمعي البصري المتميزة عن الهيئة الأصلية في حالة الإبلاغ
عن طريق القمر الصناعي، أن تبث المصنف المنقول بطريق القمر الصناعي مع مراعاة
الحقوق المعترف بها للمؤلف أو من يمثله وفقاً للتشريع الوطني.
- ٢٨ -
الباب الثالث
حماية الحقوق المجاورة
( المادة ( ١٠٨
يتمتع بحقوق تماثل حقوق المؤلف مقابل خدمة تسمى "الحقوق المجاور ة" كل فنان يؤدي
مصنفاً فكرياً و /أو مصنفاً من التراث الثقافي التقليدي وكل منتج ينتج تسجيلاً سمعياً و /أو
سمعياً بصرياً يتعلق بهذه المصنفات، وكل هيئة بث سمعي و /أو سمعي بصري تنتج برامج
إبلاغ هذه المصنفات الى الجمهور.
الفصل الأول
أصحاب الحقوق المجاورة
( المادة ( ١٠٩
يعتبر مفهوم المادة ١٠٨ أعلاه فناناً مؤدياً لأعمال فنية الممثل، والمغني والموسيقي والراقص،
وكل شخص آخر يمارس التمثيل أو الغناء أو الإنشاد أو التلاوة، أو يقوم بأي شكل من
الأشكال بأدوار المصنفات الفكرية ومصنفات التراث الثقافي التقليدي.
( المادة ( ١١٠
يحق للفنان المؤدي أعمالاً فنية أن يرخص باستنساخ تأديته الفنية وإبلاغها الى الجمهور
حسب شروط تحدد في عقد مكتوب.
( المادة ( ١١١
يعد الترخيص بالتثبيت السمعي و /أو السمعي البصري لأداء فنان بمثابة موافقة على استنساخه
في شكل تسجيل سمعي و/أو سمعي بصري قصد توزيعه أو إبلاغه للجمهور.
يتمتع فنان الأداء بحق المكافأة المستحقة عن البث السمعي و /أو السمعي
البصري لأدائه المثبت أو إبلاغه الى الجمهور بأي وسيلة أخرى.
( المادة ( ١١٢
إذا أنجز أداء الفنان المؤدي في إطار عقد عمل، فإن الحقوق المعترف بها له في المادتين
١١٠ و ١١١ أعلاه تعد كما لو كانت ممارسة في إطار تشريع العمل.
( المادة ( ١١٣
- ٢٩ -
يعتبر بمفهوم المادة ١٠٨ من هذا الأمر منتجاً للتسجيلات السمعية الشخص الطبيعي أو
المعنوي الذي يتولى تحت مسؤوليته التثبيت الأولي للأصوات المنبعثة من تنفيذ أداء مصنف
أدبي أو فني أو مصنف من التراث الثقافي التقليدي.
( المادة ( ١١٤
يحق لمنتج التسجيلات السمعية أن يرخص حسب شروط تحدد في عقد مكتوب، باستنساخ
تسجيله السمعي ووضع النسخ الم نجزة للتداول بين الجمهور، مع مراعاة حقوق مؤلفي
المصنفات المضمنة في التسجيل السمعي.
يتمتع منتج التسجيل السمعي بالحق في المكافأة عن البث الإذاعي لتسجيله السمعي أو إبلاغه
الى الجمهور بأية وسيلة أخرى.
( المادة ( ١١٥
يعتبر بمفهوم المادة ١٠٨ من هذا الأمر منتج تسج يل سمعي بصري، الشخص الطبيعي أو
المعنوي الذي يتولى تحت مسؤوليته التثبيت الأولي لصور مركبة مصحوبة بأصوات أو غير
مصحوبة بها تعطي رؤيتها انطباعاً بالحياة أو الحركة.
( المادة ( ١١٦
يحق لمنتج التسجيل السمعي البصري، أن يرخص حسب شروط تحدد في عقد مكتوب
باستنساخ تسجي له السمعي البصري وإبلاغه الى الجمهور بأي وسيلة مع مراعاة حقوق مؤلفي
المصنفات المضمنة في التسجيل السمعي البصري.
غير أن المنتج يتمتع بحقه في مكافأة على البث السمعي أو السمعي البصري للتسجيلات
السمعية البصرية الموضوعة للتداول بين الجمهور بواسطة نسخ منشورة.
لا يمكن منتج تسجيلات سمعية بصرية، أن يفصل عند تنازله بين حقوقه على التسجيل
السمعي البصري، والحقوق التي يكتسبها من المؤلفين والفنانين المؤدين لمصنفات مثبتة في
التسجيل السمعي البصري.
( المادة ( ١١٧
يعتبر بمفهوم المادة ١٠٨ من هذا الأمر هيئة للبث السمعي أو السمعي ا لبصري، الكيان الذي
يبث بكل أسلوب من أساليب النقل اللاسلكي للإشارات التي تحمل أصواتاً أو صوراً وأصواتاً،
أو يوزعها بواسطة سلك أو ليف بصري أو أي كابل آخر بغرض استقبال البرامج المبثّة الى
الجمهور.
- ٣٠ -
( المادة ( ١١٨
يحق لهيئات البث السمعي أو السمعي البصري أن ترخص ح سب شروط تحدد في عقد
مكتوب بإعادة بث حصصها واستنساخ برامجها المبثّة على دعائم معدة للتوزيع على الجمهور
مع مراعاة حقوق مؤلفي المصنفات المضمنة في برامجها.
( المادة ( ١١٩
يتحصل الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة على الأتاوى المترتبة عن الحق
في المكافأ ة لفنان الأداء أو منتج التسجيلات السمعية و /أو السمعية البصرية من هيئات البث
السمعي و/أو السمعي البصري و/أو كل مستعمل معني بأداءاتهم الفنية.
تحسب الأتاوى التي تغطي أشكال الأداءات الفنية المعنية عادة بالتناسب مع إيرادات استغلال
الأداءات الفنية التي ينتجها مالك الحقوق.
وتحسب جزافاً في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة ٦٦ من هذا الأمر.
تحدد شروط حساب الأتاوى ومستواها بقرار من الوزير المكلف بالثقافة بعد استشارة من يمثل
مالك الحقوق المعنية.
توزع الأتاوى بنسبة أربعين في المائة ( ٤٠ %) لفنان الأداء وستين في المائة ( ٦٠ %) لمنتج
التسجيلات السمعية أو السمعية البصرية.
الفصل الثاني
الاستثناءات وحدود الحقوق المجاورة
( المادة ( ١٢٠
يخضع حق الترخيص المسبق المعترف به لفنان الأداء ومنتج التسجيلات السمعية و /أو
السمعية البصرية وهيئات البث السمعي و /أو السمعي البصري للاستثناءات نفسها التي تلحق
بالحق الاستئثاري للمؤلف والمنصوص عليها في المواد من ٣٠ الى ٤٢ من هذا الأمر.
( المادة ( ١٢١
تخضع الحقوق المعترف بها لفنان الأداء ومنتج التسجيلات السمعية و /أو السمعية البصرية
وهيئات البث السمعي و /أو السمعي البصري للحدود نفسها التي تلحق بحقوق المؤلف
والمنصوص عليها في المواد من ٤٣ الى ٥٦ من هذا الأمر.
- ٣١ -
الفصل الثالث
مدة حماية الحقوق المجاورة
( المادة ( ١٢٢
تكون مدة حماية حقوق فنان الأداء المنصوص عليها في الباب الثاني من هذا الأمر خمسين
٥٠ ) عاماً ابتداء من مطلع السنة المدنية التي تلي إبلاغ أداءاته الفنية المبثة الى الجمهور. )
( المادة ( ١٢٣
تكون مدة حماية حقوق منتج التسجيلات السمعية و /أو السمعية البصرية وهيئات البث السمعي
و/أو السمعي البصري المنصوص عليها في الباب الثاني من هذا الأمر خمسين ( ٥٠ ) عاماً
ابتداء من مطلع السنة المدنية التي تلي إبلاغ التسجيلات أو البرامج المبثّة الى الجمهور.
الباب الرابع
النسخة الخاصة
( المادة ( ١٢٤
يترتب على استنساخ نسخة خاصة من مصنف قصد الاستعمال الشخصي على دعامة ممغنطة
لم يسبق استعمالها حق في مكافأة يتلقاها المؤلف، وفنان الأداء ، ومنتج التسجيلات السمعية
و/أو السمعية البصرية للمصنف المستنسخ على هذا النحو حسب الشروط المحددة في المواد
من ١٢٦ الى ١٣٠ من هذا الأمر.
( المادة ( ١٢٥
يتعين على كل صانع ومستورد للأشرطة الممغنطة أو الدعائم الأخرى غير المستعملة
وأجهزة التسجيل، أن يدفع على كميات الدعائم والأجهزة التي يضعها تحت تصرف الجمهور،
أتاوة تسمى "الأتاوة على النسخة الخاصة "، وذلك مقابل الإمكانية التي يتيحها لمستعمل تلك
الدعائم والأجهزة للقيام في منزله باستنساخ مصنفات للاستعمال الخاص في شكل تسجيلات
سمعية و/أو سمعية بصرية، تم تبليغها بطريقة مشروعة للجمهور.
( المادة ( ١٢٦
- ٣٢ -
لا تخضع لدفع الأتاوة المذك ورة في المادة ١٢٥ أعلاه، الدعائم والأجهزة المعدة للتسجيل
الاحترافي لمصنف والتسجيل الذي لا يشمل مصنفات، وتسجيل مصنفات تلبية لاحتياجات
المؤسسات العمومية المتخصصة للمعوقين وجمعياتهم.
غير أن هذه الأتاوة تكون مستحقة عن جميع الكميات المراد عرضها في السوق إذا لم يحدد
بدقة الملزم بها عدد الدعائم والأجهزة غير الخاضعة لدفع الأتاوة وفقاً للحالات المنصوص
عليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة.
( المادة ( ١٢٧
تحسب الأتاوة على النسخة الخاصة بالتناسب مع سعر البيع بالنسبة للدعائم غير المستعملة
وجزافياً بالنسبة لأجهزة الاستنساخ.
يحدد الوزير المكلف بالثقافة بقرار النسب التناسبية والأسعار الجزافية الخاصة بالأتاوة
المذكورة أعلاه بعد استشارة الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة أو من يمثل
الملزمين بالأتاوة.
يدفع الملزم الأتاوة المذكورة أعلاه الى الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة.
( المادة ( ١٢٨
يتعين على الملزم بالأتاوة على النسخة الخاصة، أن يخبر الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف
والحقوق المجاورة بانتظام بالكميات الحقيقية من الدعائم والأجهزة المنتجة محلياً أو المستوردة
الموجهة الى الاستعمال الخاص مع بيان سعر البيع العمومي للجمهور.
تحدد كيفيات تطبيق هذه المادة عن طريق التنظيم.
( المادة ( ١٢٩
يتولى الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة توزيع الأتاوى المقبوضة عن النسخة
الخاصة بعد خصم مصاريف التسيير على فئات المستفيدين حسب الأقساط التالية:
٣٠ % للمؤلف والملحن. -
١٥ % للفنان المؤدي. -
٢٥ % لمنتج التسجيلات السمعية و/أو السمعية البصرية. -
٣٠ % للنشاط الخاص بترقية إبداع مصنف فكري والحفاظ على التراث الثقافي التقليدي. -
- ٣٣ -
الباب الخامس
التسيير الجماعي للحقوق وحماية
مصنفات التراث الثقافي التقليدي
ومصنفات الملك العام
( المادة ( ١٣٠
يتولى الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة مهمة التسيير الجماعي للحقوق
الخاصة المعترف بها في هذا الأمر لفائدة ذويها والقيام بحماية التراث الثقافي التقليدي
والمصنفات الوطنية الواقعة ضمن الملك العام، وفقاً لأحكام هذا الأمر.
الفصل الأول
التسيير الجماعي للحقوق
( المادة ( ١٣١
يكلف الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة بالحماية القانونية للحقوق المنصوص
عليها في هذا الأمر.
يحدد قانونه الأساسي صلاحياته وكيفيات تنظيمه وتسييره في إطار أحكام هذا الأمر ووضعها
حيز التنفيذ.
تحدد كيفيات تطبيق هذه المادة عن طريق التنظيم.
( المادة ( ١٣٢
يخول الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة مهمة التمثيل الجماعي للمؤلفين
وورثتهم والمالكين الآخرين للحقوق بالتصرف كوسيط لدى المستعملين وجمعيات المستعملين،
بالترخيص المشروع باستغلال المصنفات والأداءات الفنية، واستخلاص الأت اوى الناتجة عنها
وتوزيعها على المستفيدين منها وفق ما تنص عليه أحكام هذا الأمر.
- ٣٤ -
( المادة ( ١٣٣
يتعين على كل مواطن مؤلف أو أي مالك آخر للحقوق يرغب في إلحاق إدارة حقوقه ومراقبة
مختلف أشكال استغلال مصنفاته أو أداءاته الفنية بالإدارة الجماعية أن ينضم الى الديوان
الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة.
( المادة ( ١٣٤
يخول المؤلف بانضمامه الى الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة أو أي مالك
آخر للحقوق، بصورة استئثارية، وبالنسبة الى كل بلد من البلدان حق الترخيص للديوان
المذكور أعلاه بمختلف أشكال استغلال جميع مص نفاته أو أداءاته الفنية الحالية والمستقبلية أو
منعها.
( المادة ( ١٣٥
يتعين على الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة أن يضمن حماية حقوق
المؤلفين أو كل مالك آخر للحقوق من المواطنين المنضمين له والمؤلفين الآخرين أو أي مالك
آخر للحقوق من الأجانب، المقيمين في الجزائر أو خارجها، الممثلين بواسطة اتفاقات تمثيل
متبادلة مع هيئات أجنبية مماثلة، كلما كان مصنف او أداء فني من فهارسهم موضع استغلال
عمومي.
يتولى الديوان تمثيل هؤلاء المؤلفين وكل مالك آخر للحقوق لدى المستعملين في إطار نشاطه
المتعلق بالتسيير الجماعي للحقو ق والأداءات الفنية، وضمان حماية مماثلة لتلك التي يتمتع بها
المؤلفون وكل مالك آخر للحقوق من المنضمين وفقاً لالتزامات الجزائر الدولية بشأن مالك
الحقوق الأجنبي.
( المادة ( ١٣٦
يتلقى الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة كل تصريح بمصنف أدبي و /أو فني
يقوم به المؤلف أو أي مالك آخر للحقوق قصد التأكد من قرينة ملكية المصنف وملكية الحقوق
المحمية وفقاً لهذا الأمر.
لا يمثل التصريح بالمصنف للديوان شرطاً للاعتراف بالحقوق المخولة بمقتضى هذا الأمر.
- ٣٥ -
( المادة ( ١٣٧
يتعين على الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة أن يضع في متناول المستعملين
العموميين المصنفات والأداءات الفنية من الفهارس التي يمثلها، والسماح باستغلالها بشروط
معقولة ومقابل مكافأة منصفة.
لا يمكن الديوان أن يرخص من تلقاء نفسه باستغلال هذه المصنفات والأداءات الفنية بصفة
استئثارية دون موافقة مالكي الحقوق.
( المادة ( ١٣٨
تنشأ لدى الوزارة المكلفة بالثقافة هيئة مصالحة تكلف بالنظر في المنازعات التي قد تحدث
بين الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق لمجاورة والمستعملين أو الجمعيات التي تمثل
مستعملي المصنفات والأداءات الفنية فيما يتعلق بشروط استغلال الفهارس التي يدير ها
الديوان.
لا تشمل أحكام هذه المادة مصنفات وأداءات الملك العام ومصنفات وأداءات التراث الثقافي
التقليدي.
تحدد تشكيلة الهيئة المذكورة في الفقرة الأولى أعلاه وتنظيمها وسيرها عن طريق التنظيم.
الفصل الثاني
حماية مصنفات الملك العام
ومصنفات التراث الثقافي التقليدي
( المادة ( ١٣٩
يتولى الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة حماية مصنفات الملك العام
ومصنفات التراث الثقافي التقليدي
( المادة ( ١٤٠
يخضع استغلال المصنفات المذكورة في المادة ١٣٩ أعلاه لترخيص من الديوان الوطني
لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة.
غير أنه إذ ا كان الاستغلال مربحاً يتلقى الديوان أتاوى تحسب بالتناسب مع الإيرادات أو
جزافياً وفق الشروط المحددة في نظامه التحصيلي.
تخصص الأتاوة المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة لتمويل إحصاء المصنفات والحفاظ عليها.
( المادة ( ١٤١
- ٣٦ -
يعمل الديوان على مراقبة مدى الاستغلال الملائم ل لمصنفات المنصوص عليها في المادة ١٣٩
من هذا الأمر، وله أن يرفض أو يعلق كل استغلال مضر بها.
( المادة ( ١٤٢
يتعين على كل مستعمل للمصنفات المنصوص عليها في المادة ١٣٩ من هذا الأمر، ان يحترم
سلامة هذه المصنفات، ويسهر على إبلاغها للجمهور مع مراعاة أصالتها.
الباب السادس
الإجراءات والعقوبات
الفصل الأول
الدعوى المدنية
( المادة ( ١٤٣
تكون الدعوى القضائية لتعويض الضرر الناتج عن الاستغلال غير المرخص به لمصنف
المؤلف والأداء الفني لمالك الحقوق المجاورة من اختصاص القضاء المدني.
( المادة ( ١٤٤
يمكن مالك الحقوق المتضرر أن يط لب من الجهة القضائية المختصة، اتخاذ تدابير تحفظية
تحول دون احتمال المساس بحقوقه، أو تضع حدا لهذا المساس المعاين مقابل تعويض عن
ذلك الضرر.
( المادة ( ١٤٥
يتولى ضباط الشرطة القضائية أو الأعوان المحلفون التابعون للديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف
والحقوق المجاورة معاينة المساس بحقوق المؤلف أو الحقوق المجاورة.
( المادة ( ١٤٦
- ٣٧ -
فضلاً عن ضباط الشرطة القضائية، يؤهل الأعوان المحلفون التابعون للديوان الوطني لحقوق
المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة للقيام بصفة تحفظية بحجز النسخ المقلدة والمزورة من المصنف
و/أو من دعائم المصنفات أو الأداءات الفنية، شريطة وضعها تحت حراسة الديوان.
يخطر فوراً رئيس الجهة القضائية المختصة إقليمياً استناداً الى محضر مؤرخ وموقع قانوناً
يثبت النسخ المقلدة المحجوزة.
تفصل الجهة القضائية في طلب الحجز التحفظي خلال ثلاثة ( ٣) أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ
إخطارها.
( المادة ( ١٤٧
يمكن رئيس الجهة القضائية المختصة إقليمياً وبطلب من مالك الحقوق أو من يمثله، أن يأمر
بإيقاف أية عملية صنع جارية ترمي الى الاستنساخ غير المشروع للمصنف أو الأداء الفني
المحميين والقيام بحجز الدعائم المقلدة والإيرادات المتولدة عن الاستغلال غير المشروع
للمصنفات والأداءات المذكورة ولو خارج الأوقات القانونية.
( المادة ( ١٤٨
تشكل الأتاوى المستحقة للمؤلف وفنان الأداء الخاصة بالسنتين الأخيرتين من استغلال مصنفه
أو أدائه الفني ديوناً ممتازة شأنها في ذلك شأن الأجور.
وتعتبر كذلك مبالغ الإدانات والتعويضات المستحقة لمالك الحقو ق إذا وقع استغلال غير
مشروع لمصنفه أو أدائه الفني.
الفصل الثاني
أحكام جزائية
( المادة ( ١٤٩
يعد مرتكباً جنحة التقليد والتزوير كل من يقوم بالأعمال الآتية:
- الكشف غير المشروع عن مصنف أو أداء فني،
- المساس بسلامة مصنف أو أداء فني،
- استنساخ مصنف أو أداء فني بأي أسلوب من الأساليب في شكل نسخ مقلدة ومزورة،
- استيراد نسخ مقلدة ومزورة أو تصديرها،
- بيع نسخ مزورة من مصنف أو أداء فني،
- تأجير مصنف أو أداء فني مقلد أو مزور أو عرضه للتداول.
- ٣٨ -
( المادة ( ١٥٠
يعد مرتكباً جنحة التزوير والتقليد كل من يقوم بإبلاغ المصنف أو الأد اء الفني للجمهور عن
طريق التمثيل أو الأداء العلني أو البث السمعي و /أو السمعي البصري أو بواسطة التوزيع أو
أية وسيلة أخرى لبث الإشارات الحاملة للأصوات أو الصور و الأصوات معاً أو بأي نظام
من نظم المعالجة المعلوماتية.
( المادة ( ١٥١
يعاقب مرتكب جنحة التقليد وال تزوير لمصنف أداء فني كما هو منصوص عليها في المادتين
١٤٩ و ١٥٠ أعلاه، بالحبس من ستة ( ٦) أشهر الى ثلاث ( ٣) سنوات، وبغرامة مالية من
٥٠٠,٠٠٠ دج الى ١٠٠٠,٠٠٠ دج سواء تمت عملية النشر في الجزائر أو في الخارج.
( المادة ( ١٥٢
يعد مرتكبا الجنحة المنصوص عليها في الماد ة ١٤٩ من هذا الأمر ويستوجب العقوبة المقررة
في المادة ١٥١ أعلاه، كل من يشارك بعمله أو بالوسائل التي يحوزها للمساس بحقوق المؤلف
أو أي مالك للحقوق المجاورة.
( المادة ( ١٥٣
يعد مرتكباً جنحة التقليد والتزوير كل من يرفض عمداً دفع المكافأة المستحقة بمقتضى الحقوق
المقررة للمؤلف أو أي مالك آخر للحقوق المجاورة خرقاً للحقوق المعترف بها، ويعاقب بنفس
العقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة ١٥١ أعلاه.
( المادة ( ١٥٤
تضاعف في حالة العود العقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة ١٥١ من هذا الأمر.
كما يمكن الجهة القضائية المختصة أن تقرر الغلق المؤقت مدة لا تتعدى ستة ( ٦) أشهر
للمؤسسة التي يستغلها المقلد والمزور أو شريكه، أو أن تقرر الغلق النهائي عند الاقتضاء.
( المادة ( ١٥٥
- ٣٩ -
تقرر الجهة القضائية المختصة مصادرة المبالغ المساوية لأقساط الإيرادات المحصلة من
الاستغلال غير المشروع لمصنف أو أداء فني محم ي وكل عتاد أنشئ خصيصاً للقيام بالنشاط
غير المشروع وكل النسخ والأشياء المقلدة والمزورة.
( المادة ( ١٥٦
يمكن الجهة القضائية بطلب من الطرف المدني أن تأمر بنشر أحكام الإدانة كاملة أو مجزأة
في الصحف التي تعينها، وتعليق هذه الأحكام في الأماكن التي تحددها ومن ضمن ذلك على
باب مسكن المحكوم عليهم وكل مؤسسة أو قاعة حفلات يملكها، على أن يكون على نفقة هذا
الأخير شريطة أن لا تتعدى هذه المصاريف الغرامة المحكوم بها.
( المادة ( ١٥٧
تأمر الجهة القضائية بتسليم العتاد أو النسخ المقلدة والمزورة أو قيمتها في جميع الحالات
المنصوص عليها في المواد من ١٤٨ الى ١٥٠ من هذا الأمر، وكذلك الإيرادات وأقساط
الإيرادات التي تمت مصادرتها الى المؤلف، أو أي مالك آخر للحقوق أو ذوي حقوقهما
لتعويضهما عند الحاجة عن الضرر الذي لحق بهما.
( المدة ( ١٥٨
يتقدم مالك الحقوق المحمية وفقاً لأحكام هذا الأمر أو من يمثله بشكوى للجهة القضائية
المختصة محلياً إذا كان ضحية الأفعال المنصوص والمعاقب عليها في المواد من ١٤٩ الى
١٥٢ من هذا الأمر.
الباب السابع
أحكاما انتقالية وختامية
الفصل الأول
أحكام انتقالية
- ٤٠ -
( المادة ( ١٥٩
تسري الأحكام الخاصة بحقوق المؤلف من هذا الأمر فو ر صدوره بالنسبة للمصنفات
المنشورة لأول مرة بعد دخوله حيز التطبيق.
تشمل هذه الأحكام أيضاً المصنفات المنشورة قبل صدور هذا الأمر والتي تبقى محمية وفقاً
١٤ المؤرخ في ٣ ابريل سنة ١٩٧٣ - لأحكام الأمر رقم ٧٣
( المادة ( ١٦٠
تبقى العقود والتعاقدات المتعلقة بالمصنفات الموقعة أو المبرمة قبل دخول هذا الأمر حيز
١٤ المؤرخ في ٣ ابريل – التطبيق خاضعة لنظام الحماية المنصوص عليه في الأمر رقم ٧٣
سنة ١٩٧٣ الذي يحكم حقوق المؤلف الى غاية انقضاء الآثار القانونية المرتبطة به.
إذا لم يقع المصنف ضمن الملك العام بعد انقضاء أجل الحماية المنصوص عليه في الأمر رقم
١٤ المؤرخ في ٣ ابريل سنة ١٩٧٣ ، فإنه يستفيد نظام الحماية المحدد في هذا الأمر. -٧٣
( المادة ( ١٦١
تسري أحكام هذا الأمر المتعلقة بالحقوق المجاورة ابتداء من مطلع السنة المدنية التي تلي
دخول هذا الأمر حيز التطبيق وتشمل ما يأتي:
الأداءات الفنية لفنان الأداء والتسجيلات السمعية و /أو السمعية البصرية وحصص البث
السمعي و /أو السمعي البصري المبثة أو المنشورة ابتداء من التاريخ المذكور في الفقرة
الأولى أعلاه.
- العقود والتعاقدات الموقعة أو المبرمة ابتداء من التاريخ المذكور أعلاه، والخاصة بالأداءات
الفنية لفنان الأداء والتسجيلات السمعية و /أو السمعية البصرية وحصص البث السمعي و /أو
السمعي البصري المثبتة أو المنتجة قبل هذا التاريخ.
( المادة ( ١٦٢
تبقى العقود والتعاقدات المتعلقة بأداءات فنان الأداء والتسجيلات السمعية و /أو السمعية
البصرية وحصص البث السمعي و/أو السمعي البصري الموقعة أو المبرمة قبل تاريخ دخول
أحكام هذا الأمر حيز التطبيق خاضعة عند الاقتضاء للنظام التعاقدي الأصلي الى غاية انقضاء
الآثار المرتبطة به.
- ٤١ -
وعند حلول هذا الأجل، يمكن مالك الحقوق المجاورة الأصلي غير المتوفي أو المزاول
لنشاطه، أن يستفيد نظام الحماية الذي أسسه هذا الأمر.
( المادة ( ١٦٣
تسري أحكام هذا الأمر المتعلقة بحق المكافأة على النسخة الخاصة ابتداء من مطلع السنة
المدنية التي تلي دخول هذا الأمر حيز التطبيق.
( المادة ( ١٦٤
يتولى ممارسة صلاحيات الديوان الوطني لحقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة ا لمنصوص
٤٦ المؤرخ - عليها في هذا الأمر، الديوان الوطني لحق المؤلف المنشأ بموجب الأمر رقم ٧٣
في ٢٥ يوليو سنة ١٩٧٣ والذي يجب أن يضبط قانونه الأساسي بما يتماشى وأحكام هذا
الأمر خلال مهلة لا تتجاوز ستة ( ٦) اشهر ابتداء من دخوله حيز التطبيق.
( المادة ( ١٦٥
١٥٦ المؤرخ في ١٨ صفر ١٣٨٥ - تلغى أحك ام المواد من ٣٩٠ الى ٣٩٤ من الأمر رقم ٦٦
الموافق ٨ يوليو سنة ١٩٦٦ ، المعدل والمتمم، والمتضمن قانون العقوبات، ابتداء من دخول
هذا الأمر حيز التطبيق.
( المادة ( ١٦٦
١٤ المؤرخ في ٣ - تلغى جميع الأحكام المخالفة لهذا الأمر، ولا سيما أحكام الأمر رقم ٧٣
. ابريل سنة ١٩٧٣
الفصل الثاني
أحكام ختامية
( المادة ( ١٦٧
ينشر هذا الأمر في الجريدة الرسمية للجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية.
حرر بالجزائر في ٢٧ شوال عام ١٤١٧
الموافق ٦ مارس سنة ١٩٩٧ م.
- ٤٢ -
رئيس الجمهورية
اليمين زروال

----------

